# Playing Chess



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

I Love Playing Chess Bonged Up.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I Love Playing Chess Bonged Up.


I prefer playing in person, but I got the chess.com app on my phone too. I always have at least one 3 day per move game going.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I prefer playing in person, but I got the chess.com app on my phone too. I always have at least one 3 day per move game going.


I'm on chess.com. 3 and 5 min games. When I'm chilled, 10 mins. Just can't wait for the next move. 1 mins are nice also.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I prefer playing in person, but I got the chess.com app on my phone too. I always have at least one 3 day per move game going.


Playing in person. Is so nice,.. almost zen.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm on chess.com. 3 and 5 min games. When I'm chilled, 10 mins. Just can't wait for the next move. 1 mins are nice also.


Fast games are way too stressful for me. I keep one or two 3day games going in the background all the time. They don't require fulltime attention between moves.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Trens.
acker said:


> Fast games are way too stressful for me. I keep one or two 3day games going in the background all the time. They don't require fulltime attention between moves.


Endorphins.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 21, 2021)

I’ll tell you, one of the most satisfying feelings is constricting your opponent on the chess board and seeing that look in their eyes, that oh shit, oh fuck look on their face.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I’ll tell you, one of the most satisfying feelings is constricting your opponent on the chess board and seeing that look in their eyes, that oh shit, oh fuck look on their face.


It's been years since I've been able to see my opponent across the table.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm on chess.com. 3 and 5 min games. When I'm chilled, 10 mins. Just can't wait for the next move. 1 mins are nice also.


What’s you player name on chess.com?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I Love Playing Chess Bonged Up.


Is there another way ?


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 25, 2021)

I play on lichess. Anyone play on there?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 25, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> What’s you player name on chess.com?


I think I found you. Sent a friend request.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 25, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Fast games are way too stressful for me. I keep one or two 3day games going in the background all the time. They don't require fulltime attention between moves.


I've done that also but lately things are busy in my head so I've been doing poorly.
Even in the minute games, 1,3,5,10. I've slipped alot. 300 point in some levels.
I was a long time ago edging towards 1500 at 1 minute. But that's not gonna happen anytime soon with my schedule now.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I think I found you. Sent a friend request.


Haven’t seen your friend request yet.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 26, 2021)

You ever watch Hikaru do his 3 minute challenges?
Crazy stuff.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 26, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Haven’t seen your friend request yet.


I put it up under Obepawn.
I'll do it again.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 26, 2021)

Obepawn1967. Where am I supposed to the invite?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 27, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Obepawn1967. Where am I supposed to the invite?


Sent it tonight.


----------

